# A little on the rough side



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: A little on the rough side
Unfortunately I was not on the 39 hour trip this last weekend. All indications were that it could possibly be a little on the rough side. These are the conditions under which a 72' long, 25' wide catamaran thrives. Regardless of whatever Mother-nature may decide to throw at us; we still have a great, safe, platform from which to fish. Here is what was encountered:
On way out: 5-7 foot waves
While fishing: 4-6 foot waves
Big storm on way in : 8-9 foot waves 

This is from the Florida's last trip. Impressive? Absolutely!

Hopefully this trip will also produce a very impressive catch.
Sharing with fellow anglers is what good sportsmanship is all about. Thanks to MR. Dylan Hubbard we have a full report to share.
The mangrove snapper were running really nice, and plentiful. 
Mr Tony Baker caught 15 huge mangos, Mr. Larry Miller, Mr. Richard Sipple, and Mr. John Martin all limited out. And we are talking a two day limit of 20.


Lots of 60 pound jacks were released. See you in January, partner:

How about a 38 pound king. We have been catching monster kings on every trip:

Total catch for the 11/21/14 trip:
200 mangrove snapper...biggest a whopping 9 pounds
200 Beeliner snapper
006 gag grouper...biggest 14 pounds
001 king fish...38 pounds
015 lane snapper
Many porgies were also caught. A few were absolute monsters; we are talking gaffing size.
Hopefully this trip will also produce a very impressive catch.
Did it?
Well! that mountain of fish and big smiles says it all:

Our next trip will be 12/5. The full moon for December is on the sixth at 7:27 A.M. That means we will be fishing the very day of the full moon. The last time we fished this time of the month we tore the mangrove snapper apart. I can't wait!
Dylan Hubbard & Bob Harbison


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

That is a really nice king!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! And we do not even target them.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Where are you guys docked?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hubbard's Marina is located just inside John's Pass Bridge, Madeira Beach, Florida.


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

how much does a trip like this cost a fella


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

$329.00 30% discount if you belong to the regulars club.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Bob...what's the "regulars club"...where do I find out some info about it?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Suggest calling Dylan Hubbard. He is in charge of the regulars club. 
(727) 393-1947 EXT 306


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice haul indeed. I could use a few of them black snapper right now for a fish fry. Do you guys get into the scamps and yellowtail snapper in that area? I enjoy your post with pictures. AS for us in the panhandle we will have to stay in port until this weather settles.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. We catch scamp on a very regular basis; yellowtail snapper are caught only occasionally. Know what you mean about the weather. That's the reason I did not go on this trip. Although it's plenty safe, it sure is hard on the old body.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I will say this,,, These guys & gals bust some A$$ ! I would fish that boat !:thumbup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! We fish so far off shore that there is very little competition. The areas are vast and full of fish.. 
Great Holidays to one & all! Bob & Dee


----------

